# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Aλφαβητικό ευρετήριο πλοίων της Ιστορίας  - the “Historic” section of the forum - Index >  Ευρετήριο ιστορικών πλοίων

## Ellinis

Μιας και χωρίσαμε τα ιστορικά πλοία σε χρονολογικές ενότητες, στο παρακάτω ευρετήριο μπορείτε να βρείτε links για το κάθε πλοίο. 

*Α*Άγ. Γεράσιμος 
Αγ.Διονύσιος
Αγ. Διονύσιος Ι, 
Αγ. Σπυρίδων, 
Αγαπητός Ι
Αγγελικα
Αγία Γαλήνη 
Αγία Μαρκέλα 
Άγιος Ανδρέας 
Αγιος Γεώργιος (1955) 
Αγιος Διονύσιος Σ. 
Άγιος Νεκτάριος
Άγιος Νικόλαος 
Άγιος Ραφαήλ 
Άδωνις 
Αετός, 
Αιγαίον
Αιγεύς (1929)
Αιγεύς (1970)
Αίνος
Αιολίς
Αίολος 
Αίολος Εξπρές Ι & ΙΙ 
Αλέξανδρος (Ro/Ro)
Αλκαίος
Αλκήστις
Αλκυόν, 
Άνδρος ΙΙ,
Αννα Λ., 
Άννα Μαρία(1965)
Ανω Χώρα
Απόλλων (1952) 
Απόλλων (1961)
Απολλωνία
Aπολλωνία II
Άπτερα 
Αρετούσα 
Αριάδνη
Αρίων (1965) 
Αρκάδι
Αρκαδία
Άρτεμις (1960)
Ατλαντίς
Ατρεύς
Αφροδίτη ΙΙ
Adriatic Star
Aegean Glory (Ro/Ro)
Africa Queen
Alkyon (1965)
Ambriabella 
Anna V
Ariane I, 
Arielle 
Athens Express (1949)


*B*
Bεργίνα
Bari Express, 
Baroness M. 
Blue Aegean
Blue Bridge, 
Blue Sky II 
Bosporus, 
Brindisi 
Byblos


*Γ -* *G*
Γεώργιος (1971)
Γιωργής
Γκόλτεν Βεργίνα 
Γλαρακι Εξπρες 
GreciaExpress
GuglielmoMazzola


*Δ -* *D*

Δαίδαλος 
Δέσποινα
Δήλος
Δήμητρα (1969) 
Δήμητρα (1971), 
Δήμητρα A,
Δημήτριος Εξπρές
Δωδεκάνησος 
DameM.

*Ε*
Εγνατία
Ελ Γκρέκο 
Έλενα Π
Ελλάς
Ελλάς Εξπρές 
Έλλη
Εξπρές Άδωνης 
Εξπρές Άρης, 
Εξπρές Αφροδίτη 
Εξπρές Δανάη, 
Εξπρές Ερμής, 
Εξπρές Κάρυστος 
Εξπρές Ναϊάς
Εξπρές Ολύμπια 
Εξπρές Πάρος, 
Εξπρές Ποσειδών 
Εξπρές Σαμίνα, 
Επτάνησος (1965)
Επτάνησος (1925)
Εργίνα, 
Εσπερος 
Ευαγγελίστρια, 
Ευθηκώστα ΙΙ
Empress
Ephesus, 
EuropeanGlory
EuropeanPride
EuropeanStar
European Spirit

*Z*
Ζάκρος 
Ζάκυνθος
Ζέφυρος, 
Zante, 

*Η*
Ηγουμενίτσα Εξπρές (1954)
Ηγουμενίτσα Εξπρές(1961), 
ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ 
Ήπειρος, 
ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ ΙΙΙ 
Ήπειρος ΙV
Ήρα 
Ηράκλειον 

*Θ*
Θάσος, 
Θεοσκέπαστη 
Θεσσαλονίκη
Θήρα 
Θήρα ΙΙ, 
Θησεύς 
Θιακι

*Ι*
Ιαλυσσός 
Iεράπετρα, 
Ικαρος 
Ιόνιον 
Ioς, 
Ιουλίς Κέας II
Ιπποκράτης
Ιστορικά πλοία Σποράδων 
Ιωάννης Εξπρές, 
IonianBridge
IonianGalaxy
Ionian Glory
Ionian Sea
Ionian Star (1964)
Ιοnian Star (1990)
Ionian Sun 

*J*
Jamaa
Jupiter (1969)
Jupiter (1966) 

*K - C*
Κάλυμνος
Καλυψώ αρχές 1900
Kαμέλια
Κάμιρος 
Κανάρης
Κάντια
Καπετάν Σταμάτης 
Καραϊσκάκης
Κάρυστος 
Κάρυστος ΙΙ
Κασταλία
Καστριανή Κέας 
Kεραυνός II
Κεφαλληνία (1929)
Κεφαλληνία (1965)
Κίμωλος
Κίνγκ Μίνως 
Κνωσσός 
Κνωσσός ( Κ Ευθημιάδης) 
Κολοκοτρώνης, 
Κολοσσός
Κρήτη (Τυπάλδος)
Κρήτη, 
Κύδων
Κυκλάδες 
ΚωστάκηςΤόγιας
Caledonian Princess 
Carlo R.
Cephalonian Sky
Charm M
City of Limassol, 
Corfu Diamond 
Corfu Island 
Corfu Sea, 
Countess M
Crown M.

*Λ -* *L*
Λασίθι 
Λέρος
Λητώ (1947)
Λητώ (πρ.Οία)
Λητώ (1949)
Λίνδος (Ro/Ro)
Λίνδος ( Κ Ευθημιάδης )
Λυδία
Λυκομίδης 
LadyM. 
LarnacaRose
Lucinda

*M*
Μακεδονία (1952)
Μάρθα 
Μαρια Πα, 
Mαριάννα 
Μαριάννα (οικ Σκοπελίτη)
Μαριλένα
Μαριώ 
Μαρμάρι Ι
Μεγαλόχαρη (1957)
Μεγαλόχαρη (1965), 
Μεθοδία ΙΙ, 
Μεθοδία, 
Μηλος Εξπρες
Μιαούλης, 
Μιμίκα Λ 
Μίνως 
Μοσχάνθη
Μπάρι Εξπρές
Μύκονος 
Μύκονος ΙΙ
Mύκονος Εξπρές 
Μύρινα Εξπρές
Μυρτιδιώτισσα (1929)
Media II
Media V
Mediterranean Sea 
Mediterranean Sky 
Mediterranean Sun, 
Medusa
Mega I
Megistanas 
Melody (1956)
Millenium Express II

*Ν*
Ν. Καζαντζάκης
Ναϊάς 
Ναϊας II
Ναϊάς Εξπρές, 
Νάξος
Νέαρχος 
Νεάσα Εξπρές 
Νεράϊδα
Νεράϊδα ΙΙ , 
Νηρεύς 
Νηρεύς Εξπρές 
Νήσος Χίος 
Νήσσος Ανδρος, 
Nήσσος Κύπρος, 
Nήσσος Ρόδος 
Neptunia, 
Nettuno, 

*Ο*
Οδυσσέας Ελύτης 
Οία
Οινούσσαι 
Ολυμπία 
Ομηρος
Ουρανός (1969)
Ουρανός (1967)
OlympiaI, 
Orestes, 

*Π -* *Pp*
Παλιά Ε/Γ Σαρωνικού 
Παλιά πλοία της ΕΛΜΕΣ 
Παναγία (1961) 
Παναγία Παξών
Παναγία Τήνου (1960) 
Παναγία Φανερωμένη
Παναγία Ψαριανή, 
Πανορμίτης (1967)
Πανορμίτης (1935)
Παπαδιαμάντης, 
Παπαδιαμαντής ΙΙ
Πάρος 
Πάρος Εξπρές,
Πάτμος
Πάτρα Εξπρές 
Πόρτο Λάφια
Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος 
Ποσειδών 
Ποσειδών Εξπρές 
Ποσειδωνία
Ποσειδωνία (1949).
Πρωτοπόρος ΙΙ
Paloma
Panther, 
Peace Pioneer, 
Pollux (1965)
Portelet, 
Poseidon C. 
Princess Lydia
Princess M.

*Q*
Queen M. 
Queen Vergina (1959)
Queen Vergina (1967)
Queen Vergina (1972)

*Ρ** - R*
Ρέθυμνο
Ρεμβη
Ρένα 
Ρένα, 
Ρενέττα
Ρόδος
Ρόδος Ι,
Ρόδος ΙΙ 
Rafaello
Roana

*Σ -* *S*
Σάμαινα 
Σαντορίνη 
Σάος
Σαπφώ 
Σαρωνίς 
Σητεία, 
Σίφνος Εξπρές 
Σκιάθος 
Σκοπελίτης 
Σκόπελος
Σκύρος
Σούπερ Ναϊάς 
Σουπερφέρυ, 
Σοφία
Σποράδες
Σύρος, 
Σύρος Εξπρές, 
Σχοινούσα, 
S.Gerasimo
Salamis Star, 
Santorini Sky 
Sea Harmony II, 
Sea Horse
Sea Wave 
Silver Paloma 
Sol Express
Sol Phryne 
Summer Star
Sunny Boat, 
SUPERFAST SHIPS 

*T*
Τάσος
Thita Marathon 
Tuxedo Princess 
Tuxedo Royale, 

*V*
Vergina
Via Ligure
Victory I
Viscountess M, 
Voyager, 

*Y*
Ύδρα, 

*Φ -* *F*
Φαίδρα
Φαιστός
Φαιστός (1951)
Φοίβος,

*Χ -* *H*
Χιόνη
Χρ Αλέξανδρος 
Χρυσάνθεμον, 
Χρυσή Άμμος 
Χρυσή Άμμος ΙΙ, 
Χρυσή Άμμος ΙΙΙ
Χρυσοβαλάντου, 
HellenicSpirit(1954), 
HermesV
Hermes, 

*Ψ*
Ψαρά 

*Ω*
Ωκεανίς,

----------

